# ghrp/ghrh use while on Rips(GH)??



## LuKiFeR (Feb 7, 2013)

Depending on times of injects for both....
Is there any benefits from using peps while on GH?

Say for instance...
2iu gh in a.m.....some peps around lunchtime...and evening..
then 2iu gh before bed.

Will u still get the pulse from ghrp/ghrh??


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just use more Rips


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Depending on times of injects for both....
> Is there any benefits from using peps while on GH?
> 
> Say for instance...
> ...



Its quite common for peptides to be researched with gh for a more cost effective added pulse.


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking to do something like this shortly myself.


----------



## CM (Feb 7, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Depending on times of injects for both....
> Is there any benefits from using peps while on GH?
> 
> Say for instance...
> ...



i would use the gh all at earlier times during the day and get the strong pulse in your subject @ night time with the peptides


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 7, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Just use more Rips



I like this idea....but i cant handle the hand thing.
They hurt before the gh....now...eeeeew weee


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some people will take the peptides and 10-15min later take the gh.  The gh rides the spike/pulse from the peps, its basically like taking more gh.  I have done this before and it worked well and I could tell a difference.


----------



## dragonfire101 (Apr 11, 2013)

PWO Protocol 

1. Peptides(GHRP/GHRH )PWO, 10min later GH

2. 25 minute later HIGH-GI Carbs/Leucine

3. 10 minutes later protein

if dosing GH in higher dosages EOD is better dosing.

Continually elevated GH levels desensitize the intracellular pathways that GH activate.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 11, 2013)

What I have done is use peps 2 or three times during day.  Then at night after my workout, peps followed by GH.


----------



## dragonfire101 (Apr 12, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> What I have done is use peps 2 or three times during day.  Then at night after my workout, peps followed by GH.



exactly!


----------

